
Slide.com Launches Ad Network - horatio05
http://mashable.com/2007/08/06/slide-ad-network/
======
joshwa
I don't know that it can really be characterized as a "network." That would
imply more than one publisher. All they're doing is letting advertisers skin
their widget.

